# Woodland Mill, Cornwall



## Terminal Decline (Sep 11, 2018)

This is my first report on here, hopefully I have done everything right

There is virtually no history which i have been able to find on this mill, except that it was first recorded in 1813 and was a water-powered flour and grist mill. The cast iron wheel, formally with wooden spokes and hub was built by Oatey and Martyn, Wadebridge.
I visited this place in Autumn last year and absolutely loved it. Its located in the bottom of a beautiful wooded valley, making the building very atmospheric. There is a single house near by and part of the ground floor seems to be used to store fencing materials. The exterior of the mill is nice enough but the real treasure is the interior, complete with all its original machinery which clearly hasn't worked for many decades. 
This was my first explore with my Nikon D600 which I unfortunately didn't know how to use at the time so my interior photos aren't the best.


Woodland Mill 1 by Terminal Decline, on Flickr


Woodland Mill 2 by Terminal Decline, on Flickr


Woodland Mill 3 by Terminal Decline, on Flickr


Woodland Mill 4 by Terminal Decline, on Flickr


Woodland Mill 5 by Terminal Decline, on Flickr


Woodland Mill 6 by Terminal Decline, on Flickr


Woodland Mill 7 by Terminal Decline, on Flickr


Woodland Mill 8 by Terminal Decline, on Flickr


Woodland Mill 9 by Terminal Decline, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## krela (Sep 11, 2018)

That's lovely, thank you and welcome to the site.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 11, 2018)

Brilliant stuff.will we be getting your other fantastic report I saw.you can do it all in one block as well on here


----------



## BikinGlynn (Sep 11, 2018)

Thats a cracking first report, such a cute place!


----------



## Terminal Decline (Sep 11, 2018)

I'll get around to it


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 13, 2018)

Not bad for a first report, the photos inside look okay as well.


----------



## smiler (Sep 13, 2018)

Caught that nicely, well shot, Thanks


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 13, 2018)

A very nice set and there ain't nothing wrong with your interior images (I speak as a professional photographer in my working days). They clearly show how the interior mechanism worked and the huge size of the individual parts that were required to take the full force of the water when the mill race was in full spate. Just one thing - why spoil such brilliant images by sticking such an obtrusive 'watermark' in the frame? Fortunately I could view the images by scrolling down and hiding the obtrusion without loosing the sense of the image!


----------



## HughieD (Sep 13, 2018)

Well done on your first report. Great pix. Just loose the watermarks.


----------



## wolfism (Sep 14, 2018)

Very nice, great shots and an interesting location. The timber teeth on the gear wheels are always photogenic.


----------



## Doontoon (Sep 19, 2018)

Great photos ! thanks for sharing.


----------

